# Oblivion vs Morrowind



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I was browsing the TES forums today, and there seem to be a lot of people saying they like Morrowind better than Oblivion. So, what does everyone here think?


- story
- gameplay
- graphics
- physics
- dialogue
- interface/controls
- "other-worldliness"

When you take into account all of the above (and all the other aspects of the games), which one comes out on top?


Me, I'm a Morrowind guy. Oblivion is a little too normal - Morrowind was more "other-worldly", and I found it more enjoyable. Even things as simple as sounds can affect a game - I remember walking out into Seyda Neen for the first time and hearing the Silt Strider calling. It just seemed so different and intriguing. It's things like that which put Morrowind above Oblivion for me.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

where is the i dont play those kinda games option


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Fr4665 said:


> where is the i dont play those kinda games option


Sorry, I forgot to mention that only people with class should bother replying to this thread. :tongue: :winkgrin:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

I voted Oblivion... purely because I've never played MW... :laugh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i voted oblivion myself because i have only played morrowind for about 10 minutes.:laugh:


----------



## Syme (Feb 24, 2007)

Oblivion. I really get the freedom feeling there, hopping on a horse and discovering some land.

Morrowind bores me after 2 hours.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

I like Morrowind for it's roleplaying but I like Oblivion for it's combat and exploration.

I voted Both Equal.

Edit: Whoo i'm the minority.


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

I prefer Oblivion.
It is unquestionably a step above Morrowind, though the only way to keep it there is through extensive modding. In particular, mods that take some of the better aspects from Morrowind, and use them in Oblivion to correct or enhance the vanilla game. Default, though... both titles are quite flawed and have their ups and downs.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I cast in favor of Oblivion on grounds of graphics, audio, gameplay, and content.


----------



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

one minor thing for me was how simplitic everything is in oblivion you can cross train in everything!


----------



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

Also the voices yeah its a lot of dialoge but it dosent take long to notice that theres only a few actual different voices


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

as with mr.fraggs, never played either


----------



## Mrs Nerevar (Jun 25, 2006)

Oblivion is definitely my favourite out of the two. I find it a lot easier to get into Oblivion than Morrowind (despite all of Indoril's efforts to convert me :grin: ). I can understand how one could say that Oblivion doesn't have as strong a storyline as Morrowind, but that is just because it hasn't had expansions released for it yet. Of course Morrowind is going to have more in it. I think people will get more involved in Oblivion when The Shivering Isles come out. 

I like the graphic and dialogue a whole heap more too, and what they have done with the alchemy interface. The only thing I don't like in Oblivion is the new interface for getting NPC to like you (sorry not sure of the techincal word for it). For that I perfer Morrowind. But, I'm sorry Indoril, my vote is for Oblivion, hands down.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

AthenaPi said:


> I can understand how one could say that Oblivion doesn't have as strong a storyline as Morrowind, but that is just because it hasn't had expansions released for it yet. Of course Morrowind is going to have more in it. I think people will get more involved in Oblivion when The Shivering Isles come out.


Each expansion for Morrowind is a whole new storyline. Even with only the vanilla Morrowind installed there is much more 'lore' in it than Oblivion and all of the downloadable content combined.


----------



## Wyvern92 (Mar 3, 2007)

I love them both, but i have played Morrowind for so long... and simply fell in love with it.
I agree the storyline in oblivion isnt as good but graphics and pyshics make up for it 

so I voted for both.


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

morrowind was amazing. oblivion was just so much better all around


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

morrowind hands down


walking around in oblivion with every single dungeon catered to your level and gates at every other step gets repetitive and stale


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i voted oblivion as i still cant figure out how to pick a lock in marrowind


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

morrowind was good. oblivion was better. all the bad things about oblivion have been fixed by mods, but not with morrowind.
end of story
oblivion wins no questions asked


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

Lemonio said:


> morrowind was good. oblivion was better. all the bad things about oblivion have been fixed by mods, but not with morrowind.
> end of story
> oblivion wins no questions asked


Some of use have 360s.


It sounds to me that people are choosing the game with *better graphics and game mechanics* over *better story and art direction*. 

I'm a Morrowind fan. There are more factions in morrowind. Monsters don't take me 10 minutes to kill at level 10 and level 2 ect...


----------



## Lemonio (Nov 17, 2006)

people shouldn't play ob and morrowind on xbox 360. it is just so much better on pc. it is like playing oblivion on a pdp-11 with no screen


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I prefer Oblivion and Morrowind on the XBox.


----------



## van6969 (Apr 4, 2007)

I chose both:
Oblivion>graphics,dialogue,interface controls, gameplay,overall easier to pick up, better stats(more organized and such)
-cons:cave hopping gets repetitive, voices sounds similar
Morrowind>storyline,"otherworldliness", Expansiveness
-cons:unbelievably hard for newcomers,interface is tough to manuever, hard to get into without be confused


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

hrm... on one hand, morrowind was rather interesting, felt like a fantasy setting, and had a compelling story, but was rather fustrating (when I have to grind, I get upset.... I should be able to just follow the main storyline without having to do sidequests for levels)

Oblivion on the other hand, has great combat mechanics, looks pretty (once you install higher res textures anyway... I hate that you have that gap between pretty and ugly... I'd show a screenshot, but I lost them all :-/

Oblivion feels way too medieval though... yeah, there's demons, but that's more of a "Quake happening in the middle ages" thing than a true fantasy setting. 

I guess its a toss up... I've definitely put more time into Oblivion though...

EDIT: oh yeah, I kinda DON'T like the fact that monsters scale with you... using FORTY arrows to kill ONE zombie in miscarand is ridiculous, no matter how undead you are.

EDIT EDIT: Red arrows..... lame


----------



## nhwilber (Oct 21, 2009)

Morrowind wins hands down. The creativity of the landscapes, characters, and monsters is leaps and bounds ahead of Oblivion. If I wanted to see wolves, bears, and pine trees I could watch the discovery channel. Quite simply, Oblivion is extremely "dumbed down" to cater to a generation of Halo fanatics, which is exactly what Oblivion feels like: a First person shooter with swords. Half the reason Oblivion looks so good is because graphically there is maybe a third the content of Morrowind. Every cave looks the same. Every tree, every hill. Oblivion is less immersive, less creative, more repetitive, and just simpler overall. If Morrowind had those map que's it would be the best game ever made.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

nhwilber, I just wanted to let you know you just revived a 2 year old thread.

Anyway I voted Morrowind, it was more original and awesome for it's time.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Gotta love necroposts.


I vote Fallout 3, why isn't that on there? :laugh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The Fallout Scrolls? It can happen...


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

I haven't played my Morrowind GOTY for quite awhile and lately been playing my vanilla Oblivion in spurts.

Hehe.....yes, bumping up and posting in a "necro-thread" can be fun. In this case, both games are very much alive with new mods being made all the time. Especially with the crossover modding that has been going on to "improve" Oblivion and/or make it more like Morrowind where it counts since the former's release.

Since this thread started in 2007, there are mods to make "Leveling Up" more Morrowind like...so the 40 arrows to kill one zombie no longer has to be. Now there are gangs that could try mugging you in formally "idyllic" cities. Bar fights to watch or participate in. "Eat, Drink and be Merry" mods. More people/children mods to make the cities less "empty". Houses, companions, troops, "land" et.c. And the Books! (now I know who exactly Tiber Septim is ) The Ultimate Landscape Mods, for example, add huge tracts of diverse areas to go exploring through, which I do more "in game" than follow the storyline. But then, I do the same thing with Morrowind. 

Yes, Morrowind seems more "unworldly" and love hearing the Strider calls. Yet, I understand those who grew bored with vanilla Oblivion, found "Shivering Isles" more interesting and certainly "unworldly/weird". 

Lifelike physics, graphics et.c, I have to give this to Oblivion...although I can only play it at medium settings. I still have to replace my 8300 GS with a better one but occasionally, I will set EVERYThing up to max just to watch in wonder all Oblivion has to offer in those departments. 

Of course, I can run Morrowind GOTY with Ultimate High settings with this card without a hitch and this means running all sorts of mods without lagging anywhere. Or the game crashing (as happens occasionally with Oblivion) With the hundreds of Morrowind Mods made....you can have a whole different game if you wanted. However, Oblivion is not far behind with its' modded offerings. 

So, which one I like best? I guess it depends on my mood. "Apples or Oranges" as both are excellent games.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Yay for old thread res.

Morrowind just beats Oblivion in every way that is important for an RPG. It is just so much more immersive than Oblivion, easily the better of the two.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I really like Oblivion for the combat and the immersive graphics, the better voice acting. If they made a Morrowind with Oblivion's better combat and kept the more immersive story in Morrowind then I would be a happy camper.

I've played and beat both around 4+ times over so I think both are teh awesome sauce. that means I beat all the factions and everything I could find over 4 times with at least 150+ hours for each play through.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

It would be cool if they remade the old elder scrolls with a new engine, it would probably reintroduce or introduce people to the game.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Mcninjaguy said:


> really like Oblivion for the ... better voice acting


Sorry, what? Oblivion's voice acting is lousy for the most part. Everyone sounds like they're just reading from the script. There are a few characters who sound realistic, but not many. Another issue is that it all sounds like the voice actors were given the scripts for individual lines, with no other information such as context, previous lines, etc. That makes a lot of the lines sound really out of place in the conversations.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Also having 14 people do the voices for ~1000 NPC's is not the greatest idea.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Ohh wait I forgot that. Jeez I really should have thought about that bit longer. Well the voice was a bit worse for wear in Morrowind wasn't it? 

For Elder Scrolls 5 I think that they should get fans to do some of the voices. I would think that they could afford to get a lot of actors with the amount of money they make from each and it phenomenal success.

Oh my well you know whats fun in Oblivion that you can't do in Morrowind. Playing jump over the deer.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Why does _everybody_ say Oblivion's voice acting is terrible? I thought it was fantastic. Sure, sometimes when they did a different 'take' it would sound weird, and sure there was some wrong voices, but they never really did sound like they were reading from a script.

I must admit, one of the MOST annoying thing in the entire game is the fact they have about a dozen people to do the voices for EVERYBODY. I could never figure out what is so hard to get some of the Interns, give them a script and make them speak lines for a few dozen NPC's.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Compare the voice acting in Oblivion with games like Half-Life 2, Red Faction Guerrilla, Crysis, etc. They have good voice acting. After listening to that, Oblivion's voice acting does sound very wooden, because it is. I will say that I thought Sean Bean's (Martin) voice acting was good, and I never actually got far enough into the main quest to hear Terence Stamp (Mankar Camoran). Patrick Stewart (Emperor Uriel Septim) did an okay job, but I thought it did sound a bit put-on. Pretty much all the other actors (who are mostly "no-names") really just sounded like they were trying to do voice acting for people in a fantasy-setting game (as opposed to sounding like people in a fantasy-setting game). Basically just sounded very B-grade.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I thought the voices in Morrowind sounded to grunty, like they were trying to be Batman.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I wish they got actors like Liam Neeson on for more of the roles. I'm sure they could afford it and some of these hollywood actors might be more excited to be in a new Elder Scrools game given the longevity of each game and how popular they are.

Liam Neeson is a freaking awesome Voice actor. He makes the game feel so realistic, the urgency is there. I shall make a poem.

Ohh Liam Neeson;
You play my Father who art better than Darth Vader;
You play the man indeed in Fallout 3;

Forsooth though you must die in the end;
For you make my MIRV nuclear small bomb launcher feel very joyous;
It was good;
The game is good TOUCHDOWN!

That is my poem and if you think that is random well we all need some good games. The poem shows that random is good and that I'm a bit crazy.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Liam Neeson is on my list of favorite actors, up with Michael Caine and Peter O'Toole. My list of favorite actors is very short and contains a lot of very old people, because I don't watch many movies and most of the ones I do watch are old. Also, most new movies are ****.


I'm just disappointed that Neeson got knocked off so early in the game.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Reading this makes me want to reinstall Morrowind and toss Oblivion into the 360.


----------

